# Bootprobleme Ubuntuinstallation?



## Rurdo (21. April 2013)

Hallo Leute!
Hab gerade Ubuntu 12.10 auf eine 100GB Partition meiner Festplatte installiert.
Win 7 liegt allein auf einer SSD...
Nach der Installation meinte er dass er neustartet... 
Aber nach dem Neustart fährt er penetrant in Windows hoch und nicht in Ubuntu!
Hab im UEFI die Bootreihenfolge richtig eingestellt, selbst wenn die SSD nicht in der Reihenfolge ist, bootet sie dennoch!
Hat mein UEFI vielleicht ein Problem mit Ext4 und erkennt es nicht? was Kann ich tun?


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Was für einen Bootloader hast du Installiert? Nutzt du Grub? Hast du gar keinen Installiert? (Klingt irgendwie danach).
Klemm mal die SSD ab und schau ob er in Ubuntu bootet.


----------



## Rurdo (21. April 2013)

Bei der Installation stand irgendetwas von Grub... und den hab ich in die gleiche Partition gesetzt wie ganz Ubuntu (Hab alles auf eine gepackt)
An die SSD komm ich grad nicht ran... denk auch nicht dass das was bringen sollte...


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Hat Grub dein Windows erkannt?


----------



## Rurdo (21. April 2013)

Weiß ich nicht wo sollte sowas stehen?
EDIT: Wenn man den Livestick an 1 Stelle stellt bootet er auch sofort Windows...


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Wenn du Ubuntu Installierst, wirst du meines Wissens gefragt ob du Ubuntu neben Windows Installieren möchtest.

Wie gesagt, klemm die SSD ab.


----------



## Rurdo (21. April 2013)

SSD abklemmen führt zu dem Ergebnis dass er mir sagt dass der Windows-Start nicht ausgeführt werden konnte blabla...

Ich habe eine Partition unter Windows verkleinert und eine 100GB Partition erstellt...
Dann hab ich im Ubuntu-Installationsfenster diese Partition ausgewählt, Ext4 ausgewählt und auf Installieren geklickt...


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Dann wird er keinen Bootloader installiert haben. Das müsstest du nun nachholen.


----------



## Rurdo (21. April 2013)

Bitte um Anleitung


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Grob gesagt: 

In ein Livesystem booten (z.B deine Ubuntu Install CD)
Grub installieren
OSs mit Grub OS-Prober suchen und in Grub integrieren

Die ersten drei Links sind für dich interessant: Let me google that for you

Ist immer etwas Schwierig, bei soetwas Fernwartung zu geben. Ich könnte dir das so Simpel eben Installieren, habe schon zu viel Erfahrung mit Grub gemacht.  Und nicht nur gute.


----------



## Rurdo (21. April 2013)

Puh, Ubuntu ist doch komplizierter als gedacht...


----------



## max00 (21. April 2013)

Naja, wenns dann aber mal läuft ists ziemlich in Ordnung 



> SSD abklemmen führt zu dem Ergebnis dass er mir sagt dass der Windows-Start nicht ausgeführt werden konnte blabla...


Könnte es sein, dass dein PC immer Versucht direkt auf Windows zu booten (als nicht wirklich schaut, ob was anderes da ist)?


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

max00 schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass dein PC immer Versucht direkt auf Windows zu booten (als nicht wirklich schaut, ob was anderes da ist)?


 
Ja, tut er. Weil Ubuntu keinen Bootloader hat, bzw der Windoof Bootloader Ubuntu nicht erkennt und starten möchte.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. April 2013)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Puh, Ubuntu ist doch komplizierter als gedacht...


 Mhh, kann man so und so sehen.

Ich würds ja auf Windows und dessen ignoranz anderer Betriebssysteme schieben.


----------



## Rurdo (21. April 2013)

Irgendwie versteh ich das nicht -.-
andauernd irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen wo keine Sein sollten...


----------



## Rurdo (21. April 2013)

Also bis zum letzten Befehl funktioniert alles...
Wenn ich aber " grub-setup /dev/sdX " ausführen will, sagt er mir es gibt keinen grub-setup Befehl...
Was mache ich falsch?

EDIT: Beim 2ten Versuch hat er 2 Windows MBR´s erkannt...(Da auf der Festplatte davor auch Windows 7 installiert war) einen auf sda auf der SSD...der passt ja...
und einen auf sdb auf der HDD... wo eigentlich keiner Sein sollte!?

kann ich den MBR auf sdb entfernen? Vielleicht kommen sich die zwei in die quere?


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

sdx durch die richtige platte getauscht?


----------



## Rurdo (21. April 2013)

ja natürlich... in meinem fall die 3 Partition der 2 Platte, sdb3... Dort sitzt ja auch die Installation von Ubuntu..


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

sdb3 ist falsch. In dem fall ist sdb richtig, Grub wird auf die gesamte Platte installiert, nicht auf eine Partition.


----------



## Rurdo (21. April 2013)

Oh... 

Na dann probier ich es gleich nochmal...


----------



## Rurdo (21. April 2013)

Er sagt mir immernoch dass es den Befehl grub-setup nicht gibt... 
Ich komme immer nur bis zu 
apt-get --reinstall install grub-common grub-pc os-prober # grub-gfxpayload-lists

Was soll ich danach eintippen?


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Ist ja auch grub-install und nicht -setup.


----------



## Rurdo (21. April 2013)

Wenn ich grub-install /dev/sdb ausführe sagt er mir: /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: not found.

Lösung?


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Immer als root ausgeführt (sudo oder in su shell)?
Alle Grub Paket installiert?


Oder versuch mal: 



> sudo grub-setup /dev/sdb
> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
> sudo update-grub



könntest auch mal: 



> sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc




versuchen


----------



## Rurdo (21. April 2013)

Da ich mich leider nicht wirklich auskenne, kann ich dir nur sagen welche Befehle ich genau ausgefuehrt habe...
Terminal Geoeffnet ->
sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt
sudo mount -t devtmpfs /dev /mnt/dev 
sudo mount -t devpts /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts
sudo mount -t sysfs /sys /mnt/sys 
sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc 
sudo cp /proc/mounts /mnt/etc/mtab 
sudo mount -o bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf 
sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash 

Dann mit Rootrechten->
apt-get update 
apt-get --reinstall install grub-common grub-efi-amd64 os-prober

Wenn ich dann grub-install ausfuehren will sagt er mir den eben besagten satz...

Vielleicht hab ich ja was vergessen...

PS maan wie ich das Englische/Ubuntu Tastaturlayout hasse -.-


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Warum chrootest du dich in das Ubuntu System?


----------



## Rurdo (21. April 2013)

Weil es so beschrieben wird in den Links die du mir geschickt hast...
Da ich ja mit einem Live-USBStick grad drin bin steht auf der Seite man muss zuerst das bestehende Ubuntu System einfuegen...


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Hmm. Mach ma ohne chroot auf dem live system.


----------



## Rurdo (21. April 2013)

Und was genau soll ich jetzt im Terminal eingeben?


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Rechner runterfahren.
Neustarten und Live CD Booten.

Lesen: HOWTO: Purge and Reinstall Grub 2 from the Live CD
oder das versuchen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917

Ich kenne wie gesagt dein genaues Setup nicht und kann deswegen dir nicht genau sagen was du tun sollst.


----------



## Rurdo (21. April 2013)

Ich glaube, es wär einfacher Ubuntu einfach neu zu installieren oder?
Was muss ich beachten dass Grub diesmal richtig installiert wird?


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Das Windows erkannt wird.


----------

